# NoDak Wannabes



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey all you North Dakota Wannabes:

It's 36 degrees below in Garrison right now - that's right: 36 BELOW.
Last night Williston hit 37 degrees below, and I don't even know if that was the statewide low.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Ain't it GREAT!!!
I love this weather 

Bob


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

(June...June...June...June...June...)

I'm thinking positively.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Hunting season is our reward for having to deal with cold like this. Fishing is the cure for a bad case of winter fever......
-22 on the way to work here in the great town of Fargo!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's around -35 in Upham right now...brrrr, sure pretty out there though.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

So..........just sta :wink: rting to get out the spring jackets with this cool snap because we are such a hardy bunch. Huey is probably still wearing his slip on tennis shoes!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Radio station here in Bottineau recorded 42 below this morning.Lots of vehicles not starting.Cold air tough on the lungs.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

If I were still in college, today would amount to nothing more than a bottle of Captain Morgan and endless games of pinochle.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Aw, come on...That's considered a balmy day up here in Canada...-45 F with the windchill here in Saskatoon....-56 F with the windchill in Regina...


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

-31 on my way to the office in hendrum.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Going with the college theme we would be drinking beer, throwing darts, and having tecmo football III tournaments in our apartments when it was this cold. Can't believe how fast time goes as that was going on 9 years ago. Winter of 97 we had class cancelled all the time at MSU because of cold and blizzards. I don't remember much of that winter 8)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Well it's all the way up to -20 at 11:15am, I think I'll let the snow lay another day. 8)

The coldest I have ever seen is -59 degrees flat out without wind a couple years ago in Upham.


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Squeeker said:


> Aw, come on...That's considered a balmy day up here in Canada...-45 F with the windchill here in Saskatoon....-56 F with the windchill in Regina...


Hey now, you Canadians only measure in Celcius :lol: that doesn't count! I am planning a shed hunt up your way in March, hopefully it warms up by then :wink:


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I already did the conversion for you. It was -43 C in Saskatoon and -49 C in Regina this morning...

Still won't ever forget last winter...There was a week straight where it was minus 50s (in Celcius)...Key Lake, Saskatchewan was the coldest place on Earth one day in particular at -55 C


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

djleye said:


> So..........just sta :wink: rting to get out the spring jackets with this cool snap because we are such a hardy bunch. Huey is probably still wearing his slip on tennis shoes!!!!


 I still cant believe he was wearing tennis shoes that morning.I was wearing 500 gr rockies and a pair of wool socks and thinking frostbite.Must be age catching up to me.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

-29 this morning in Jamestown!!!

Man 15 F is going to seem like summer!!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Here are your "Cliffy" climate facts for the day:

-40C = -40F

Rough C to F conversion: (C x 2) + 32 = F


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

one day closer to spring goose


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's 78 degrees today where I'm at in Mississippi. k:

I finally thawed out.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Grand Forks was -39 this morning. That is temperature, not windchill. I can't even tell the difference once it gets under -15 or so!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, -40F here without the wind this morning. Truck felt like it had four square tires.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Hence the saying:
"It could be worse, we could be in Saskatchewan."
Works in Alberta, works in ND, works the year round .... ;-)

M.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey Sqeeker.
Send some of your cold temps our way. Anything - 40 is just a walk through the park for us


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

just reading this made the heater in my office run....brrrrrr....how in da heck do the outside critters live in that stuff?????


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Was south of Jamestown today and saw a flock of Canada geese feeding in a corn field. I guess if they can stand the cold we should be able to also!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ron, You always see geese when no one else is around!!!! :wink:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Getting the energy bill is always "Extra F----- Sweet" when it's this cold out.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> It's 78 degrees today where I'm at in Mississippi. k:
> 
> I finally thawed out.


Sure! Rub it in Chris. To think that I actually held you in high esteem... Next thing we'll have Remmi putting his 2 cents in from Hawaii! Chris, just bring back a bit of the warm weather.... I'd settle for the 20's at this point.


----------

